# SSD dans LaCie Rugged Triple



## KalouiZBack (6 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

Pour ma première intervention sur ce forum, j'espère que je vais pas me gourer.

Voici ce qui m'amène: J'ai un MBPro qui n'a pas de port USB3 et j'ai des disques externes en FW800.
Je viens de mettre un SSD M500 dans mon MBPro et le résultat est bluffant.

Du coup je suis tenté de mettre un SSD dans un ancien LaCie Rugged Triple de 320Go pour l'utiliser en FW800 avec mon vieux Mac. Bien sur j'aimerai qu'il fonctionne aussi en USB2.

La question est donc facile: Le controleur d'un LaCie Rugged USB2 + FW400/800 peut t-il fonctionner dans ces 3 modes si on remplace le disque à plateaux par un SSD (M500 Crucial par exemple)?

Si quelqu'un a déjà pratiqué ce genre de bidouille, je suis toutes ouïes.
Acheter un SSD de 5OOGo c'est environ 200. Inutile donc de calculer pour moi le passage à une machine avec USB3: c'est pas du tout ce que je recherche.
Pour les réponses que je n'aurai pas trouvé de moi même, avant de me raconter qu'il faut chercher, que Google est mon ami etc, vérifiez bien que:  vous compris et bien lu question a moi. et quels mots il fallait que j'utilise.

Merci et au plaisir de vous lire.

Kalou !

Tags: SSD,rugged,lacie,triple,bidouille,remplacer,bricollage,


----------



## KalouiZBack (17 Juin 2014)

Whaoo ! 
Personne n'a jamais pensé à ça ou je suis complètement à coté de la plaque ?


----------



## bab96p (18 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,
Comme personne ne te répond, je vais essayer de t'aider du mieux que je peux.
Si le disque dur est bien raccordé en SATA, alors, pas de soucis pour un Crucial M500. Tu peux essayer de le démonter et de regarder si cela ressemble bien à ça


----------



## KalouiZBack (18 Juin 2014)

bab96p a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comme personne ne te répond, je vais essayer de t'aider du mieux que je peux.
> Si le disque dur est bien raccordé en SATA, alors, pas de soucis pour un Crucial M500. Tu peux essayer de le démonter et de regarder si cela ressemble bien à ça



Merci d'être passé !
Le M500 est en SATA3, j'en ai installé un dans mon MBPro de 2010 (SATA2) et ça fonctionne parfaitement.
Là où j'ai des interrogations c'est sur la chaine complète (SSD) - (controleur SATA/FW-USB) et le résultat que ça donnerait en FW800.

Visiblement, c'est très rare ou impossible car personne n'en parle d'après mes recherches.
Avant de claquer 100e j'aurais bien voulu un avis, un retour d'expérience.

Merci pour ton intervention je sais maintenant que mon 1er message sur ce forum a fonctionné 
A bientôt !
Kal


----------



## bab96p (19 Juin 2014)

Ce que je voulais savoir, c'est si l'intérieur du boitier avait bien une connectique SATA.

Je pense ne pas dire de bêtises en te disant que peu importe que ce soit un disque dur ou un SSD du moment qu'il est bien SATA (et 2,5"). Le contrôleur SATA/FW-USB est prévu pour fonctionner avec du SATA, qui équipe aussi bien les SSD que disques durs.


----------



## LéoYunta (21 Juin 2014)

J'avais vu ton message, mais j'avais omis de répondre.

Peu importe que ce soit du FW, du USB1/2/3 ça ne change rien du moment que tu as un disque en SATA dedans.

C'est du SATA dans le rugged donc y'a aucun problème à ce que tu mettes un SSD dedans.


----------



## KalouiZBack (3 Juillet 2014)

LéoYunta a dit:


> J'avais vu ton message, mais j'avais omis de répondre.
> 
> Peu importe que ce soit du FW, du USB1/2/3 ça ne change rien du moment que tu as un disque en SATA dedans.
> 
> C'est du SATA dans le rugged donc y'a aucun problème à ce que tu mettes un SSD dedans.



Ben voilà une réponse claire et précise ! Merci.


----------



## Toine85 (3 Juillet 2014)

dommage de mettre un ssd couplé avec un firewire 800, pas grand gain comparé au DD classique déjà en place. tu vas être bridé par le firewire 800 environ 70-100 Mo/s. Par contre le gain sur un ordinateur est considérable.


----------



## KalouiZBack (4 Juillet 2014)

Toine85 a dit:


> dommage de mettre un ssd couplé avec un firewire 800, pas grand gain comparé au DD classique déjà en place. tu vas être bridé par le firewire 800 environ 70-100 Mo/s. Par contre le gain sur un ordinateur est considérable.



Merci Toine85 de participer à cet échange.

Le but de cette customisation n'était pas de gagner en vitesse de transfert mais d'optimiser le remplacement éventuel d'un HDD par un SSD dans un Rugged.
Quitte à augmenter la capacité d'un tel disque, pourquoi ne pas mettre un SSD ?
Sur mes Macs, je n'ai que des FW800 de plus rapide. 
Changer de machine pour de l'USB3 ou du Thunderbolt n'est pas d'actualité.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juillet 2014)

Pour moi FW800, USB3 ou Thunderbolt l'intérêt est très simple : sécurité. Un externe 2.5' en SSD peut tomber par terre sans finir à la poubelle. je ne compte plus dans mon entourage des gens qui ont perdus des données placées sur des DD externe 2.5' un fois tombé sur du carrelage par exemple.

La vitesse pourquoi pas mais la sécurité OUI !!


----------



## Toine85 (5 Juillet 2014)

D'où l intérêt de prendre un DD classique saturant déjà le débit du firewire 800 à la place d un ssd de faible volume de données stockées. Rapport Go/euros....... Je ne vois pas l intérêt avec le firewire 800. Au niveau protection IP lace est bien dans ce domaine même en DD mécanique.
Mais je comprend dans le sens ou le produit peut évoluer dans un boîtiers externe TH/usb3 où là le ssd prend tout sont sens sur du stockage de données transitionnelles. ( temps d accès)


----------

